# First kids of the year



## K-Ro (Oct 14, 2007)

Our first 2012 kids were born last night, twin doelings from Lacey. Then when I went out this morning Ladybug had kidded with a single doeling. YAY all 3 kids and both moms are doing great!!! And of course, they are little darlings. 
The top two are Lacey's twins and the last little one is Ladybugs


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

so cute!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Aww..they are cute.... :thumb:


----------



## thegoatgirl (Nov 27, 2011)

Congrats!!! :stars: 

So cute!!!!! Love the colors! :wink:


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

So cute! Congrats :thumb:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Beautiful little Alpine girls!! Congrats Carol!


----------



## DavyHollow (Jul 14, 2011)

How beautiful! And all girls!
Congrats!


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

What pretty babies! Congrats!!


----------



## K-Ro (Oct 14, 2007)

They are just adorable. It was sort of funny last night, my nephew came out to look at the kids right after they were born, mind you he's 14, and they babies were SOOO CUTE, but then he looked at Laceys rear end and seen the afterbirth stuff hanging and jumped back, while screeching "EW, WHAT'S THAT?", I seriously thought he was gonna fall on his rear trying to get away from her. I laughed until I about cried. But I forgot that my nephews and nieces have never seen anything born, lol But they will learn.


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

How cute... the babies and your nephew!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

> They are just adorable. It was sort of funny last night, my nephew came out to look at the kids right after they were born, mind you he's 14, and they babies were SOOO CUTE, but then he looked at Laceys rear end and seen the afterbirth stuff hanging and jumped back, while screeching "EW, WHAT'S THAT?", I seriously thought he was gonna fall on his rear trying to get away from her. I laughed until I about cried. But I forgot that my nephews and nieces have never seen anything born, lol But they will learn.


 :laugh:


----------



## DavyHollow (Jul 14, 2011)

Got any names yet? They are sooo cute. Glad everyone is doing great


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

They are cute!


----------

